# Feederrute selber bauen



## Kai87 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo.
Ich gehe unheimlich gerne Feedern an großen Flüssen, Kanälen und Hafenbecken, wo man oft Wurfdistanzen von über 70 Meter  überwinden muss. An einigen Strecken kommt es vor, dass man unter 80 Meter gar nicht Fischen kann, da die Fische extrem weit draußen stehen. Diese Art des Fischens, also das Long Distance Fischen macht mir sehr viel Spaß. Für diese Methode reichen allerdings die gewöhnlichen Heavy und Extraheavy Feederruten der hier bekannten Hersteller wie Shimano, Browning, Ultimate usw. nicht aus. In den Niederlanden gibt es eine handvoll Rutenbauer, die sog. Long Distance Feederruten herstellen. Allerdings kosten diese Ruten mal eben 400 bis 500 Euro. Diese Rutenbauer verwenden Rutenblanks der Hersteller Tri-Cast und Sportex Karpfenblanks und die Ruten haben hinterher eine Gesamtlänge inkl. der Spitzen von 4,1 Meter bis 4,2 Meter.
Da ich gerne eine solche Rute besitzen würde und ich es nicht einsehe so viel Geld für die Rute plus Spritgeld auszugeben, habe ich es mir in den Kopf gesetzt selbst eine Rute auf Grundlage eines Karpfenblanks zu bauen.
Ich habe bereits einige Bauteile für meine Rute ausfindig gemacht und möchte diese hier kurz auflisten.
Rutenblank: Sportex Exclusive Carp 13`(3,95 Meter) 3,5 lbs WG
Rollenhalter: Fuji DNPS KON 
Ringe: Fuji Sic-NSG
Griff: Korkgriff
Abschlusskappe: CMW Alu-Gummiendkappe
Bindegarn: Gudebrod Stärke D (stark)
Lack: 2-Komponente Lack
Sonstiges: Verstärkungshülsen für die Steckverbindung aus Edelstahl,

Sicherlich fehlen noch einige Werkzeuge usw., deshalb würde ich an dieser Stelle gerne wissen, was mir denn noch fehlt.
Außerdem interessiert es mich, wie ich die Spitze des Karpfenblanks kürzen und bearbeiten soll, damit eine Feederspitze hinein passt. Weiterhin würde ich mich über Anregungen, Tipps und Ratschläge sehr freuen.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

Was die fehlenden Teile / Werkzeuge angeht, Schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/mai05_rutenbau.htm

wie du dir die Geschichte mit der Spitze vorstellst, ist mir nicht so ganz klar.

Ach übrigens:

Willkommen im Board!


----------



## Kai87 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

Danke für dem interessanten Link.


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

schau dir die Sänger Master Edition High End Feeder an. Denke damit müsstest Du ganz gut klar kommen

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Kai87 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

Hallo Bibbelmann
Wenn ich einen Kauftipp oder ähnliches für eine Feederrute haben wollte, dann hätte ich einen dementsprechenden Thread eröffnet. Die Ruten von Sänger sind mir bekannt und taugen nichts. Allein die Größe der Ringe usw. lässt das Extremfeedern nicht zu und deswegen möchte ich eine Rute nach meinen Vorstellungen haben.


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*



Kai87 schrieb:


> Die Ruten von Sänger sind mir bekannt und taugen nichts. Allein die Größe der Ringe usw. lässt das Extremfeedern nicht zu und deswegen möchte ich eine Rute nach meinen Vorstellungen haben.



Weil ich das anders sehe hast du den Tipp oben bekommen. Schau sie bitte nochmal an

Philipp


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

hast Du sie schon getestet? Kannst gerne Feedback geben was genau anders sein soll. Diese spezielle Rute ist übrigens aus einer Sänger Karpfenrute entstanden... ich hab das Teil selber.
Also falls sie dir doch nicht taugt- auch gut!

Philipp


----------



## hsobolewski (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

Soweit so gut. 
 Da wirst du aus meiner Erfahrung raus das erste Problem haben das du den genauen Punkt findest wo geschnitten werden muss. Betonung "muss". denn wenn due zu viel schneidest verlierst du die gute Aktion des Blanks und wenn zu wenig hast du keine Power zum werfen weil die Spitze mit dem Blank nicht zusammen paßt.
Als spitze würde ich wegen der Belastbarkeit nur Überschubverbindung wählen. Die Einsteckverbindungen haben einen Riesen Nachteil. Wenn mal etwas schief läuft geht die Belastung voll auf den Blank und er kann eventuell im Bereich der Einsteckung aufreißen. Das passiert bei einer Überschubspitze nicht. Hierbei ist aber wieder der Nachteil das man mehr an Arbeit in die Spitze stecken muss.
Rollenhalter: Ich mag diese Kon Rollenhalter nicht. Mir ist ein normaler mit Einlager wesentlich lieber.
Ringe: Auf keinen Fall NSG-Ringe. Egal von welchen Hersteller. Ich nehme die dreistegigen hohen ab 30er. Meist die Slimline aber auch Fuji. Je nachdem wie viel die Rute kosten darf. Und für die Spitzen je nach Wurfgewicht die SG mit 5,5mm oder 6mm für die Vorderen und der Hintere mit 7mm
D Wickelgarn finde ich ein wenig übertrieben. Auch Karpfenruten wickle ich mit A Faden.
Blanks: Mit Tri-Cast hast du schon mal einen bei dem die Blanks passen. Auch bei Sportex findet man viele. Nicht zu vergessen die besseren Harrison-Blanks. Nur wenn es auf Distanz gehen soll kommt mir eher die Hi-Mod in Betracht. Und hierbei eher in 12`3,5lb aber in 13`machbar. Gekürzt um ca. 20-25cm und dann eine Spitze mit ca. 50-60cm. Ergibt eine Rutenlänge um die 3,95-4m


----------



## nordmaster7 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

Hi, 

würde mich interessieren, was aus dem Projekt geworden ist ?

Gruss :vik:


----------



## Fox91 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

Hi,

was sollte ich denn da als material für die spitze nehmen??

Gruß michi


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. August 2009)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

Kai,
und- was ist nun draus geworden?


Gruß
Bibbelmann


----------



## Kai87 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feederrute selber bauen*

Ich habe mir in Holland eine Tri-Cast aufbauen lassen. Tri-Cast Legend 5000. 4,11 Meter Rute, Einschubspitzen und Kontergewicht als Abschlusskappe. Mit der Rute kann man ohne Probleme auf über 90 Meter fischen.


----------

